# Links opening new window.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen it mentioned before but wondered how we were progressing on changing it so that when you click on an external link it opens a new page instead of taking you away from the Forum?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> I've seen it mentioned before but wondered how we were progressing on changing it so that when you click on an external link it opens a new page instead of taking you away from the Forum?


Yes please. The number of times I've closed the browser window by mistake 

Moley


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As said previously. Opening links in either the same or a new window is something which should be left up to the user. Not something forced upon the user by the software or website.

Most current web browsers will support opening in a new tab by clicking the middle mouse button anyway, so it's not actually that different, just need to get used to doing it. Assuming you have a wheel type mouse that is.

Nick


----------

